# 12 week 5 day Scan...clear view of nub...UPDATE Page 2!



## VSubasic

So ladies here's my 12 week 5 day scan. Doctor gave me a guess on the babies Gender, but would also like your opinion. After a few guesses I will tell you his guess :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20131004_140031.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 33









20131004_140040.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Alpinestars

That HAS to be a boy surely ??!!! :)
X


----------



## freddie

Hmmm in the first picture I'd guess boy but then in the second one I think I'd say girl!?!?


----------



## capegirl7

I would 100% guess boy


----------



## VSubasic

Anyone else?


----------



## Emily2630

DEFINITELY boy!!!


----------



## foxiechick1

I'm same as rachelkt I guessed boy in 1st pic then girl in second! Lol but I'll say boy! x


----------



## Moolia

Boy? What did dr guess?!


----------



## VSubasic

Doctor also thinks its a boy but the second shot did make him doubt it a bit, but even in the second shot its elevated up.


----------



## VSubasic

I'm not getting to excited, but in my heart I know its a boy. He said he will confirm its a boy on the 31st. He also told me girl with my daughter at 13 weeks and was correct.


----------



## lesh07

I also think boy. xx


----------



## VSubasic

The second picture also had my doctor questioning boy or girl because its borderline, but im convinced boy.


----------



## medic76097

at 12 weeks your babies 'nub' would be so small that it would be hard to see. Id guess that's more cord then boy bits, esp since its more toward the abdomen then between the legs


----------



## VSubasic

medic76097 said:


> at 12 weeks your babies 'nub' would be so small that it would be hard to see. Id guess that's more cord then boy bits, esp since its more toward the abdomen then between the legs

Hmmm thats weird my doctor told me that was the nub and he's been doing this for many years.


----------



## medic76097

Well, I could be mistaken. We are trained only slightly in xray and ultrasound, but from what I see and the more I look at all the structures of the baby... it almost looks like a hand between the legs. you can see a slight shadow of a line just above the nub... but who knows! lol I know from my degree that around the 13 week mark, the babies largest bone in the leg (femur) is only about 13mm long... so that's why I think that it could possibly be something else other then a penis. Id imagine that at 13 weeks a boys penis is only about 2 or 3 mm, compared to the femur bone. But... Having said that, Im sure your doctor will be able to confirm for you either way very soon!! 
Congrats again!


----------



## VSubasic

So I paid for a private gender scan yesterday and this place guarantees 100% accuracy.....and it's a BOY! and pretty obvious :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY!_1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3









BABY BOY!_2.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6









BABY BOY!_8.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kayseth

Defiantly boy!!


----------

